

Ask HN: Awstats or Google Analytics - medianama

Which tool do you use for stats/traffic analysis - awstats, Stat Counter, Google Analytics or some other?
======
ErrantX
Both :)

Also look into Woopra which is _really_ good ;D

------
RobGR
I don't think you can use just one. A lot of people like myself block the
analytics cookies. I have had problems with AWStats too -- recently some log
entries have caused it to barf and quit parsing the file (they have no
referrer or user agent string, and come from a site monitoring service that
scans for vulnerbilities -- I may have to hack AWStats and submit a patch to
fix that).

------
davidw
I use "visitors", but Google Analytics is getting better.

( <http://www.hping.org/visitors/> )

------
nreece
Google Analytics + Awstate/Webalizer + Quantcast

------
trickjarrett
I use Google Analytics + a Wordpress stats package to track RSS pulls etc.

